# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_2_09SD released.Screen lock reset added.

## mohamed73

*LGQ_2_09SD released.Screen lock reset added.*      New version - LGQ_2_09SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added screen lock reset for next LG Android phones :
   LG C729,C729DW,C800,C800DG,C800VL,C800G,C800TKGO,E400  ,E400f,E400g,E400GO,
   E400R,E405,E405f,E610,E610v,E610GO,E612,E612f,E612  g,E615,E615f,E615g,E617g,
   E730,E730f,E739,P700,P705,P705GO,P705f,P705g and P708g.
 - original LG KDZ files downloader implemented.

----------

